# Wdww?



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

What Do Women Want?

And WAMAOAB?

Why Are Man Always One Answer (to this question) Behind?

Len


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

WWIA!   

We want it all!


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

We don't know what we want until we see it and can decide whether it is what we had in mind. Therefore, it's impossible to be anything other than one question behind because you are producing the answer to the previous question so that we can decide whether it's what we really wanted. It's simple, really.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

chatterbox said:


> We don't know what we want until we see it and can decide whether it is what we had in mind. Therefore, it's impossible to be anything other than one question behind because you are producing the answer to the previous question so that we can decide whether it's what we really wanted. It's simple, really.


You know.........

I've always suspected it was something like that! :idea: 

Len


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Yes!!!!*

That's perfect!! :thumbsup: 




chatterbox said:


> We don't know what we want until we see it and can decide whether it is what we had in mind. Therefore, it's impossible to be anything other than one question behind because you are producing the answer to the previous question so that we can decide whether it's what we really wanted. It's simple, really.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Two words: foot massage!


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, obviously!  I figured the OP was asking more in the abstract than that. Otherwise, I'd add:
ice cream
chocolate
back rubs
more chocolate


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

chatterbox said:


> Well, obviously!  I figured the OP was asking more in the abstract than that. Otherwise, I'd add:
> ice cream
> chocolate
> back rubs
> more chocolate


Actually Len was probably looking for a serious answer so you were right on. 



I could still use a foot rub tho.......


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Women want a man with potential.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

The ability to lose a dress size overnight would be nice.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Actually Len was probably looking for a serious answer so you were right on.
> 
> 
> 
> I could still use a foot rub tho.......


You are both right....I just wanted to see how women would respond to this "mystery question of Life" for Men.

Len


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

*yeah right.......*



il sogno said:


> Women want a man with potential.



.....I have been married for close to 30 years.......if POTENTIAL was enough......you creatures would be EASY to please.......


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

'Cause I got potential.........


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Len J said:


> What Do Women Want?
> 
> And WAMAOAB?
> 
> ...


Women are very much like men in the way that they always want what they don't have.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*True Dat......*



 vonteity said:


> Women are very much like men in the way that they always want what they don't have.


Although I got a little concerned when I read the beginning of your response......"Women are very much like men ...."   

Len


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

If I knew the answer, I'd be a chick magnet everywhere I go Len! 

Wait, come to think of it...


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Campagnolo Record.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

orbit said:


> The ability to lose a dress size overnight would be nice.


Ding ding! We have a winner!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sacha said:


> Campagnolo Record.


Ding ding! We have another winner!


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Len, Len, Len, some sage advice that a friend once gave me. His dad gave this same advice to him and, I assume, his dad did the same for him, etc, etc, etc...

"The greatest fool you will ever meet in your life is a man who claims that he understands women."

I've been married for 15 years and I still do not have a clue as to what my wife wants. Sure, she wants me to make tons of money and she wants me to spend less money, but most woment would want this of their man, too, right? Or do I just not understand women? Wait a minute, that's my point! I don't understand women, specifically, my wife.


----------

